# Access to Internet lost



## PaoloPanella (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm working on a home network where quite regularly the internet connection drops and requires the router to be restarted. I know this is something that can happen from time to time but this is happening every few days.

For this reason we swapped the modem/router for a new one to see if the problem persisted. Copying the exact settings over.

I arrived at the property today to find the internet had gone down again. 

We know the router was working at around 5:45 today and not at around 7:00

(At the very bottom of this I will post the system log. There are some bits on there that I am not familiar with that maybe someone will be.)

I disconnected the attached switches one by one just in case one of these was causing the issue with no luck.

So then I connected hard-wired to the router. The dhcp was working fine and issued me an IP address.

looking at the Status page of the router the Ethernet port status had a green tick as did the ADSL port. Suggesting all was fine. 

Slightly lower down the page where the WAN info is, it just said "Connecting" under the connection tab(this normally displays time the connection has been active). The IP address, Netmask, Gateway and Primary DNS tabs were all blank.

I then went into the WAN profile page where you input the sername and password for the Internet Provider. I simply clicked 'Apply' to re-apply the same login details before, changing nothing and the connection was re-established.


The network comprises of the following:

Level One WBR-6600A N_Max Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Router

2 x Level One FSW1671 16 Port 10/100 with 8POE Ethernet Switch

1 x Level One GSW-0841 8 Port 1000M Switch.


Here is the router system log around the time of reported working and not working.


Thanks for all your help

Mar 10 05:39:42 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:39:42 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:41:52 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from 00:26:08:61:c4:a2
Mar 10 05:41:52 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to 00:26:08:61:c4:a2
Mar 10 05:44:51 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:44:51 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:48:33 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 05:48:37 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 05:49:30 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:49:30 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:49:53 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:49:53 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:52:11 PPPoE: No response to 30 echo-requests
Mar 10 05:52:11 PPPoE: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
Mar 10 05:52:11 PPPoE: ipcp_down:start
Mar 10 05:52:11 PPPoE: ipcp_down:always
Mar 10 05:52:11 PPPoE: ipcp_down:script
Mar 10 05:52:12 PPPoE: ipcp_down:end
Mar 10 05:52:18 PPPoE: Connection terminated.
Mar 10 05:52:18 PPPoE: Connect time 809.4 minutes.
Mar 10 05:52:18 PPPoE: Sent 523590908 bytes, received 3522658521 bytes.
Mar 10 05:52:18 PPPoE: Doing disconnect
Mar 10 05:53:03 syslog: Linesync lost
Mar 10 05:53:03 PPPoE: Hangup (SIGHUP)
Mar 10 05:54:40 syslog: Linesync lost
Mar 10 05:54:58 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:54:58 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 05:55:02 syslog: Linesync achieved
Mar 10 05:55:02 syslog: near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 3065 kbps
Mar 10 05:55:02 syslog: near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
Mar 10 05:55:02 syslog: far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 976 kbps
Mar 10 05:55:02 syslog: far-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
Mar 10 06:00:02 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:00:02 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:04:06 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:04:10 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:04:22 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:04:22 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:05:07 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:05:07 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:09:16 UPNPD[154]: ioctl(s, SIOCGIFADDR, ...): No such device
Mar 10 06:09:16 UPNPD[154]: Failed to get ip address for interface ppp0
Mar 10 06:10:11 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:10:11 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:10:39 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from 70:71:bc:9d:db:a9
Mar 10 06:10:39 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to 70:71:bc:9d:db:a9
Mar 10 06:15:17 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:15:17 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:19:14 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:19:14 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:20:12 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:20:16 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:20:21 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:20:21 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:25:27 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:25:27 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:29:20 UPNPD[154]: ioctl(s, SIOCGIFADDR, ...): No such device
Mar 10 06:29:20 UPNPD[154]: Failed to get ip address for interface ppp0
Mar 10 06:30:31 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:30:31 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:34:06 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:34:06 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:35:39 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:35:39 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:36:18 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:36:21 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:40:43 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:40:43 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:45:46 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:45:46 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:48:58 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:48:58 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:49:25 UPNPD[154]: ioctl(s, SIOCGIFADDR, ...): No such device
Mar 10 06:49:25 UPNPD[154]: Failed to get ip address for interface ppp0
Mar 10 06:50:50 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:50:50 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:52:24 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:52:27 DHCP SERVER: DHCPINFORM from 192.168.1.12
Mar 10 06:55:55 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 06:55:55 DHCP SERVER: DHCP ack to cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71
Mar 10 07:01:03 DHCP SERVER: DHCP request from cc:08:e0:0f:ab:71


----------



## PaoloPanella (Jul 4, 2010)

just to add - im on the latest firmware


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Slightly lower down the page where the WAN info is, it just said "Connecting" under the connection tab(this normally displays time the connection has been active). The IP address, Netmask, Gateway and Primary DNS tabs were all blank.
> 
> I then went into the WAN profile page where you input the sername and password for the Internet Provider. I simply clicked 'Apply' to re-apply the same login details before, changing nothing and the connection was re-established.


The router has lost connection with the ISP - so i would suggest, you - make a note of all the router settings and do a factory reset of the router and re-configure and see if that helps 
if not then it could be the line or the ISP 
I would contact the ISP and do a line tests and also ask how often the router has logged into there system - that may show up a connection issue


----------



## PaoloPanella (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply. how often should my router be logged into their system?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> how often should my router be logged into their system?


Once really , if kept alive , so if they are seeing a lot of log ins over say an hour or so, then that's an issue, unless you where doing something with the router and reconnecting at that time


----------



## PaoloPanella (Jul 4, 2010)

etaf said:


> Once really , if kept alive , so if they are seeing a lot of log ins over say an hour or so, then that's an issue, unless you where doing something with the router and reconnecting at that time



ok. good stuff. cheers


----------



## PaoloPanella (Jul 4, 2010)

just another thought - is there any clues as to why it couldn't auto reconnect?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

No, it should have reconnected - but there maybe an issue on the line - ask the ISP to do a line check


----------



## PaoloPanella (Jul 4, 2010)

spoke to the isp late yesterday - apparently the line is ok. They suggested changing the ADSL Filter. Which i have done now. waiting to see if it drops again. They also said it could possibly be the telephone faceplate.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

are they able to see how frequently you have logged in


----------

